# Baby Rats will need homes in NE!



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

We discovered last night that one of our females had become pregnant before we brought her home(like the day before ) And we will be looking for homes for them. I am currently located near North Platte Nebraska and go back and forth between here and the Lincoln area. If you are interested please let me know as three are already spoken for! Will post pictures as soon as they are born-which I have a feeling will be tonight or tomorrow night.


----------

